# Java-Programm lastet CPU aus



## Olel (10. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein merkwürdiges Phänomen bzgl. eines kleinen Java-Programms, welches ich geschrieben habe. Dieses Programm habe ich als Executable JAR exportiert. Wenn ich es über die Konsole mit

```
java -jar MyApp.jar
```
starte, verhält es sich ganz normal; der CPU-Verbrauch ist bei 1-5%.

Wenn ich das identische JAR per Doppelklick oder mit dem Windows Startbefehl

```
start MyApp.jar
```
starte, lastet das Programm einen Prozessorkern dauerhaft komplett aus.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was da los ist?

Danke vorab,
Olel


----------



## parabool (10. Jul 2012)

vielleicht ist die Dateiendung "jar" auf deinen Rechner mit einer anderen JVM (Version/Einstellungen) verknüpft.


----------



## tagedieb (10. Jul 2012)

Wie verhält es sich den wenn du 


```
start java -jar MyApp.jar
```

ausführst?


----------



## Olel (10. Jul 2012)

Wir haben das Problem gefunden. Wenn man eine Java-Anwendung mittels Doppelklick bzw. per Start-Kommando öffnet, wird diese mit javaw.exe ausgeführt. Es steht dann keine Konsole zur Verfügung. Wenn die Anwendung aber z.B. per System.out Ausgaben in die Konsole loggen will, führt es zu beschriebenen Problemen mit dem CPU-Verbrauch.

Die Lösung ist in der Tat die Anwendung per


```
start java -jar MyApp.jar
```

zu starten.


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Jul 2012)

Moin,



Olel hat gesagt.:


> Wir haben das Problem gefunden. Wenn man eine Java-Anwendung mittels Doppelklick bzw. per Start-Kommando öffnet, wird diese mit javaw.exe ausgeführt. Es steht dann keine Konsole zur Verfügung. Wenn die Anwendung aber z.B. per System.out Ausgaben in die Konsole loggen will, führt es zu beschriebenen Problemen mit dem CPU-Verbrauch.



hmm, klingt aber etwas seltsam! 
"javaw" ist doch 'nur' der Webstart-Mechanismus, was sollte der mit den Ausgaben zu tun haben ???:L

Im übrigen kannst Du Dir doch die Konsole öffnen ....
_==> Systemsteuerung - Java - Reiter "Erweitert" - "Java-Konsole" - "Konsole einblenden" aktivieren !!_

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Olel (10. Jul 2012)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> "javaw" ist doch 'nur' der Webstart-Mechanismus, was sollte der mit den Ausgaben zu tun haben ???:L



Ähm, nee. Die "javaw.exe" hat nix mit Webstart zu tun. Es ist das Pendant zu "java.exe" nur eben ohne Konsole... javaw.exe Windows Prozess - Was ist das?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jul 2012)

> "javaw" ist doch 'nur' der Webstart-Mechanismus


Ne das stimmt nicht. javaw ist genau das selbe wie java, nur dass es bei javaw keine Konsole gibt. Es kann also durchaus was mit der Ausgabe zu tun haben


----------



## HoaX (10. Jul 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Ne das stimmt nicht. javaw ist genau das selbe wie java, nur dass es bei javaw keine Konsole gibt. Es kann also durchaus was mit der Ausgabe zu tun haben



Genau. Webstart ist "javaws"


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Jul 2012)

Moin,

jau, ihr habt natürlich Recht!
Hab's wohl zu schnell gelesen 

Danke für die Klarstellung 
Gruß
Klaus


----------

